# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Donika Kada-Bujupi ia hoqi masken Ferid Aganit

## projekti21_dk

Deputetja Donika Kada - Bujpi ia grisi edhe nji her maskan kryetarit te Partis se Drejtsis, tu i than se nepermjet fes po mundohet me fitue poena politik qofte edhe tue e damtue qashtjen kombtare.

Se asht kjo e vertet kjo parti edhe 5-6 vjetve u mundue ta mashtroj popullin duke e quejtun partin e vet Partija per Drejtsi ne emer te Zotit. Po populli nuk e hanger ket fore.

Tash po mundohet nepermjet grupeve ekstremiste me fitue poena.

Donika  ne emisjonit target ia nxorri genjeshtrat dhe qellimet e tij djallzore ne shesh.

Te lumt Donika.

----------


## teta

ma shum me pelqeu Glauku

me praktik ne bised

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mua nuk më pëlqeu "agresiviteti" i Donikës, ama ia jap dorën për saktësi. Fliste me te si me një armik të madh. E "vizatoi " fare Ferdin dhe ia hoqi vërtet maskën dhe ia shporri kaq keq, sa kushdo qoftë tjetër do të ndihej keq dhe do të skuqej.
Për habi, Ferid (ja) nuk u skuq fare!

Glauku më ka habitur ka qenë shumë i moderuar, që mua më duket se nuk i shkonte tiparit të tij.

----------


## Milkway

> Mua nuk më pëlqeu "agresiviteti" i Donikës, ama ia jap dorën për saktësi. Fliste me te si me një armik të madh. E "vizatoi " fare Ferdin dhe ia hoqi vërtet maskën dhe ia shporri kaq keq, sa kushdo qoftë tjetër do të ndihej keq dhe do të skuqej.
> Për habi, Ferid (ja) nuk u skuq fare!
> 
> Glauku më ka habitur ka qenë shumë i moderuar, që mua më duket se nuk i shkonte tiparit të tij.


Ne cilin emision kan qen ?

----------


## ylli_pr

Shkofte dhimta me te. 
Ka njerez qe thone nuk ju bene marrja Varr .

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ne cilin emision kan qen ?


Sonte në "Target", mysafirë ishin Ferid Agani, Donika Kada-Bujupi dhe Glauku. ( PO përgjigjem meqë iu referove shkrimit tim )

----------


## Parduzi.b

Sa mire ia beni Donika, bravo i qofte, Feridi ne emisionin e sotem tregoj se ska te ardhme ne politike,  edhe qe nuk eshte per politike, sa cudi ai kishe Dr. shkence me pas ato ideologji. Shendetesia ne Kosove eshte me keq se katastrofe, ai minister ne ministrine e shendetesise dhe flet per fe. ncncnc

Donika ju tregoj vendin te gjitheve aty.

----------


## Kandy*

Gjynah Donika, e kish sekretaren smute e s’kish insulina. : D
Turp, turp per te, te vetmet argumente qe perdori ishin _nervat_.

aa se harova, Glauku shume i sjellshem eshte tregu, hallall.

----------


## Parduzi.b

> Gjynah Donika, e kish sekretaren smute e skish insulina. : D
> Turp, turp per te, te vetmet argumente qe perdori ishin _nervat_.
> 
> aa se harova, Glauku shume i sjellshem eshte tregu, hallall.


Pse cka boni Donika qe me pas turp.

A mire qe e kane ngrite flamurin e Hamasin ne Protesta qe u permend ne debat aty?

Donika ishte shume konstruktive ne ato cka tha dhe shume e sakte, edhe ia tregoj vendin mire atyne aty ...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pse cka boni Donika qe me pas turp.
> 
> A mire qe *e kane ngrite flamurin e Hamasin* ne Protesta qe u permend ne debat aty?
> 
> Donika ishte shume konstruktive ne ato cka tha dhe shume e sakte, edhe ia tregoj vendin mire atyne aty ...


Nuk flen serbija jo. I ka njerzt e vet aktiv. flejm na.

----------


## Parduzi.b

> Nuk flen serbija jo. I ka njerzt e vet aktiv. flejm na.


Po pra, krejt keto jane sherbime sekrete serbe , qe popullin shqiptar dojne me identifiku me fe, me  ekstremizem, si islamik si terorist,  e jo me shtet e me indentitet shqiptar... e tmerrshme.

----------


## Renea

Nuk e paskam zatet ket emision.

Un per vejti me shum preferoj me ua kshyr punet debatuesve , e kur e di se dikush e flet ate qe e punon (punon ate qe e flet) , ateher ka simpatin time.

Nuk i dua llafazanet ne politik , shum rrejn , te padrejt jan , i duan manipulimet.

Edhe kjo Bujupi qenka prej AAK-se , eu si po ja kthejn Naim Ternaves te miren me tkeq.


Me siguri Ferid Agani ka tregu kultur debati , ndersa kjo si llafazane esht gjujt ne cdo te dyten fjal :

*Kadaj-Bujupi i thot Thaçit: Kontrollohu te psikiatri!*

Femer rrugace.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Nuk e paskam zatet ket emision.
> 
> Un per vejti me shum preferoj me ua kshyr punet debatuesve , e kur e di se dikush e flet ate qe e punon (punon ate qe e flet) , ateher ka simpatin time.
> 
> Nuk i dua llafazanet ne politik , shum rrejn , te padrejt jan , i duan manipulimet.
> 
> Edhe kjo Bujupi qenka prej AAK-se , eu si po ja kthejn Naim Ternaves te miren me tkeq.
> 
> 
> ...



jo vallha Donika sante ja qkluqi krejt kulturen Ferides. Per ni njeri qi ka ftyr ish kuq prej atyne fjalve. Po ky nimend ish i paftyr.
Pse lufton ky per fe kur ky Zotit nuk i beson.
Perpara paritja e tij quhej Partija e Drejtsis ne emen te Zotit.
Tash ma nuk po i beson Zotit edhe partis ja hjeku krejt Zotin.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Agon Dragusha Pershendetje i nderuar Z.Agani. Zoti te ndimoft ashtu sikur i ndihmoi ata qe ishin para nesh ne debate te tilla."O Zoti im, zgjeroma kraharorin tim, lehtesoma punen time, dhe zgjidhma nyjen e gjuhes sime, qe ata ta kuptojne fjalen time!" (Kuran 20, ajeti 25-28). Kam edhe nje pyetje a do te kete audience?
Saturday at 1:53pm ·  6 people

Taulant Lant zoti i ndimovet donika kada bujupi...vetem te verteten e ka fole ne parlament.....ferid aGANI::: KA ME DESHTUE NE DEBATE
Saturday at 1:54pm

Ylfet Zatriqi Shume gabim e ke Taulant, dr. Ferid Agani se pari e ka ndihmen e Allahut e me pas te gjithe muslimaneve, Allahu te shperblefte profesor Ferid
Saturday at 2:03pm ·  10 people

Emire Shukriu Allahu ju ndihmonft juve dr,F. & gjith muslimaneve , e insha-Allah kafirave ju ka ardh fundi, nuk ka dyshim.
Saturday at 2:03pm ·  2 people

Ehat Spahiu Esselamu Alejkum profesor: All-llahu ju shperblefte per kete emision, po theme kete fjale para debatit sepse ne jemi gjithmon optimist se ku permendete fjala e All-llahut xh.sh. dhe tradita e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. aty nuk ka deshtim inshAllah, pa ju ofenduar kisha thene edhe je fjali, ruani vellaznillekun me deputet e PD-se dhe kur mos u perqani. Ju faleminderit per mirekuptim.
Saturday at 2:15pm ·  3 people

Shefqet Prestreshi Emine a po mendon shqiptareve musliman apo muslimaneve? !!! Ju po doni me kall kosoven per musliman ndersa shumica e vendeve muslimane jane kunder kosoves.
Saturday at 2:16pm

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi secili ka te drejte te mbroje idene apo mendimin e vet, une deri dikun e kuptoj Doniken si nje femer qe eshte sepse ajo mendon se shamija e cenon femren te punoje, te mesoje, te shoqerohet, te emancipohet, per te si dhe per shum tjera shamija te izolon, te ben te prapambetur sepse me shami dihet ku e ke te lejuar te shkosh e te punosh si dhe te veprosh, mua me shum me vjen inati pse femrat me shamija nuk bon me shku ne shkolle, a i ka pyt ato dikush a e kan vendos shamine me vet deshire apo imponim? Qeveria po thot qe deri 18 vjet nuk dijn me vendos po ndikohen prej tjerve, kur nuk don vet nje femer me u mbulu nuk ka me u mbulu kurre me zorr, shum prej motrave tona ne shkolla fillore e te mesme jane nxenese te shkelqyeshme, a nuk eshte gjynah qe ato te privohen nga mesimi, ku e dijm neser inshaAllah nga to dalin profesore te sukseshem, mjeke arqitekte apo edhe teologe ku kjo shoqeri ka shum nevoje per shoqeri te shendoshe e te arsimuar
Saturday at 2:22pm ·  1 person

Tuttka Murati Shefqet a te ka pranu Roma? A te ka pranu Jeruzalemi? Atehere...pse po i versuleni fese lslame kot! Pse po ndikoeni nga mediat anti-islame! Pse po ia futni kot muhabetit! Sa vende arabe te kane pranu e sa kemi punu per te na pranu! Evropa e di qysh moti historine tone e nuk na pranoj pa u vra e masakru me se 100 vjet rresht!!!! Ndersa,ne vendet arabe kurr ama kurr nuk kane shku politikanet tane per ti njoftu me gjendjen tone! Ata dine vetem ate qe i ka genjy Serbia per ne! Sepse ata punojn,po vertet (edhe pse per keq) serbet punojn.Dhe megjithate sapo kane njohur historin tone na kane pranuar.Prandaj mos shani kot.Hapni syt se ne Kosove po behet lufte te na nenqmohet feja,te na largojne nga feja...te na imponojn ate qe u munduan serbet per 100 vite e nuk munden.Te na kthejn ne shkije e sdo te ken ate kenaqesi.
Saturday at 2:29pm ·  8 people

Kenan Nuhiu gonxhe me fal shamia aspak se cenon se nuk asht nje objekt qe epengon ne pun apo ne studime apo qka do qoft po penges jan njerzit qe kan urrejtje dhe qesin barikada njerzve ne lirit themelore te njé personii qé asniher ne evropen demokratike dhe ne bot nuk cenohen ,po siduket disa evropen dhe kulturen e huaj demokratike enjohin vetem naga televizioni dhe tue shiku em tivin sepse nk asht ashtuu penges jan njerzit jo shamijaaa as ata qe ebartin atee se ésht edrejt etyreee
Saturday at 2:30pm ·  1 person

Kenan Nuhiu je nuk mohoet e as nuk cenohet askund ne shtetet demokratike e tene demokracija asht ashtu si dojn ata ta béjn ata te cilet jan ne pushtet jo ne rrespektim te sè drejtes per shumicen
Saturday at 2:31pm ·  1 person

Kenan Nuhiu mendojn se me ligje per lejimin e marteses mes gjinive qe upranu aq let pa kurrfar pengese dot hym ne evrop jo asniher se vet evropa nuk eka ni gja till vetem pak shtete skandinavee ,kjo asht thjesht demokraci kunder popullit vet ne rrespekt te pakices e ne dem shumices ..
Saturday at 2:33pm ·  1 person

Shefqet Prestreshi Tuttka mos i shtrembero fjalet se une askend nuk e shava. E sa per vendet arabe e dime te gjithe se kane lidhje te ngushta me rusine. Me sa e di une medresja xhamite dhe mbajtja e fese nuk ka qene e ndaluar nga serbia por kan qene shkollat shqipe dhe gjdo gje qe ka qene shqiptare.
Saturday at 2:35pm

Shefqet Prestreshi Mbajtja e shamise ne shkolla eshte mendimi im personal nuk do te duhej ndaluar por per fat te keq ekstremistet po i keqperdorin ato femra per te arritur qellimet e veta sepse kam ndjenjen se kerkesat do te ju shtohen edhe me shume deri sa kosova te behet si avganistani nen sundimin e talebaneve.
Saturday at 2:42pm

Tuttka Murati Shefqet kjo eshte ajo qe the ti : "Ju po doni me kall kosoven per musliman ndersa shumica e vendeve muslimane jane kunder kosoves." Nese e ke harru cka the po ju citoj! Zotri ne ne Kosove gjithmone kemi mesuar se ishim katolik,se ata na deshten,se muslimanet na dhunuan,se feja e te parve eshte krishterimi(duke na bere te harrojm se ishim Ilir dhe se ata ishin pagan).....duke na bere te besojm se austro-hungaria,serbia,franca....na deshten! Dhe nuk ishin pikerisht ato qe na ndane!.E keto histori servuara ne serbi! Zotri,shkjet nuk kane arrit as fene e as kombin te na e largojn e kete po mundohen tani ne "liri" shkijet shqip-foles! E sa per marrdhenjet e mira arabi-rusi....ndoshta edhe mund te jene eshte politike dhe interes i shteteve te tyre.Une vetem nuk dua qe dikush tme mesoj se ciles fe ti perkas.Dhe jo sidomos duke perdor luften e flliqt kunder Islamit! Une jam muslimane,nenen e kam muslimane,babin poashtu,gjyshen e gjyshin ikisha musliman,stregjyshet po'ashtu...dhe tani mua nuk me vjen dikush nga "roma" e te me thot se duhet te behem e krishter nese do jetoj ne vend timin! E jotani te me shtremberoj dikush historin! E jo tani dikush te me genjej se te paret paskan qene te krishter se keshtu po me fshine mijera vjet perpara histori! Nese Kosova u dashka te kthehet ne fene e te pareve,hajde pra po behemi PAGAN! Sepse feja e shakut nuk ishte feja ime e par!
Saturday at 2:44pm ·  2 people

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi Kenan une nuk thash qe e cenon, edhe vet jam e mbuluar edhe punoj edhe kerkush nuk me pengon per asgje, une thash qe tjert mendojne kete edhe i kuptoj deri dikun se para kuftes Islami nuk ka qene i perhapur aq shum si tash,e njerzt jan mbet me ato mendime te ma perparshme , ne Islam shamija eshte dicka shum e vlefshme ne jeten e nje muslimaneje eshte perbushje e nje urdheri nga vet Krijues i saj, poashtu duhet te dije si me e mbajt edhe jan rregulla te caktuara ajo qe e mban si duhet te mbaj edhe si e mbuluar ka rregulla per te se si duhet te sjellet e ku guxon te punoj e ku guxon te qendroj, ne fakt shamija e mbron ate nga te qenurit "objekt" i perfoljes nencminit dhe keqtrajtimit
Saturday at 2:49pm ·  1 person

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi shum thjeshte e kam nje pytje apo nje kerkese, pasi qe shum po flitet jo ka levizje vehabiste jo ka ekstremista jo ktu u bo si ne avganistan, na maspari asnjo skem qene atje qe me gjyku, edhe mediat kaq shum po bojn propagande qe ne me mendu qe qashtu osht, po ne fakt eshte e kunderta, Islami e ndalon ekstremizmin edhe terorizmin, kurse ata qe i mbysin njerzt e pafajshem ne emer te ISLAMIT nuk jane musliman te vertete. kjo eshte krejt politike e IZRAELIT i cili eshte armik i perbetuar i ISLAMIT,.mos te hyj me thelle.KURANIN e kemi ate duhet me e lexu me e mesu edhe me vepru si shkruan aty edhe me sunnet te pejgamberit Alejhi Selam,nese dikush del me ndonje liber tjeter qe e demanton KURANIN se ki edhe prej tyre qe thojn KURANI nuk eshte fjala e Allahut subhanehu ve teala, let del dikush me dicka qe e hedh poshte KURANIN dhe krejt qka thot aty, nese guxon dikush let e mohon KURANIN, se ne shum shum po folim e shum pak po e STUDIOJME KURANIN, aty kemi zgjidhje per gjithcka , po pasi qe po jetojm ne nje shtet qe ska sheriat ISLAM po nje shtet DEMOKRATIK atehere ju lutem lejonani te jetojm si ne deshirojme, Une si MUSLIMANE po thom as mos me ngacmo as nuk po te ngacmoj, se vallahin ALLAHUN e kam Mbrojtes me te mire
Saturday at 2:55pm ·  1 person

Shefqet Prestreshi po shkau eshte ortodoks e jo katolik dhe nuk po te kuptoj kur po thua qe po don dikush ty me te shti me zor mu bo krishter ?!!!!! une jetoj ne perendim pikerisht ne gjermani dhe ketu gjdo dite po hapen xhamia te reja dhe askush nuk po jua ndalon e ty kokan ardhe ne kosove dhe po dojne me te shti me zorr mu bo krishter apo pagan a diqka tjeter . nuk na ka nda neve evropa por te ka nda perandoria osmane se ne nuk kemi qene nen sundimin evropian 500 vjet por kemi qene ner sundimin osman . edhe njehere po ta ceki perandoria osmane dhe jo turqia se shume jeni ka i ngatrroni keto dy gjera .
Saturday at 2:55pm

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi po kur te kqyrsh neve shqiptarve u duft gjith dikush me na sundu se skemi qene te afte me e majt shtetin tone edhe ato pse jemi tradhtare e shpiunojme vellaun e tradhtojme mikun e genjejme shoqerine, ma mire qe na ka sundu perandoria osmane sesa evropa ose serbte
Saturday at 3:00pm ·  2 people

Shefqet Prestreshi gonxhe nje pyetje per ty. qfar te dreja kane shqiptaret qe jetojne ne turqi ?! as shqiptare nuk kane te drejte te shkruhen qe jane e mos te folim per shkolla shqipe .
Saturday at 3:06pm

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi une nuk kom qka mi bo shqiptarve ketu ne Kosove e le mo atyre ne Turqi, na veq dijm me u anku edhe me lyp, na po harrojm gjate luftes qfar ndihme na ka dhene Turqia po nejse besom spo du me komentu sepse kjo fushe nuk me takon thjeshte po komentoj per ate qka po ndodh tani ne keto dite qe eshte bere shum buje e madhe, i respektoj te gjithe edhe shpresoj se te gjitheve Allahu do ti ndihmoj ne momente te tyre te veshtira
Saturday at 3:22pm

Taulant Lant ylfet zatriqi....plani i ferdi agani ka deshtua ne parlamente ...kurr ferid agani nuk ka me pas sukeses...eshte kunder kosoves europane...eshte per fe islame ..kunder kombit shqiptare.....kunder katolikeve ..posht ferid agani
Saturday at 3:43pm

Monda Dani zoti ju rujt se sjeni kerkah.po qka hamamin po te vyn shamia.une kam pas rast me pa femnen e mbulume tu vjedh.leni pash zotin keto ninxha kornjaqi.as ni hoxhe suun po i shtti rejat e veta mu mbulu e po mmunnohen tjerat.bravo donika
Saturday at 3:48pm

Artan Fejzullahu inshaallah na hapen syt e zemres dhe e kuptojm te verteten
Saturday at 3:53pm ·  2 people

Lulzim Syla shkatrroj pa besimtaret Zotri Ferid ne debat suksese
Saturday at 4:08pm

Shpresa Ramadani Dr Ferid, fjalimi juej ne prlament perkrahet plotesishte per ata qe din me e kuptue, dhe shpresoj qe Zoti te ju jep fuqi dhe te ju ndihmoj atyre qe nuk kuptojne akoma fuqin dhe deshiren e Zotit !!!!
Saturday at 4:16pm

Krasniqi Jehonna suksese profes. Agani  :buzeqeshje: !
Saturday at 4:17pm ·  2 people

Adrian Sylejmani Pershendetje Doctorrit , suksese ne debat , jam i sigurt qe do ta fiton debatin inshAllah. E per te dashurit komentues, qe jan kunder shamis dhe edukimit fetar neper shkolla vertet nuk po i kuptoj a kini sy me pa ju , a kini vesh me ndegju, sot nuk ka asnje fe ne bot se Islami qe po e pranojn njerzit me nacionalitet te ndryshme edhe figura te njohura edhe prej tyre me shumic jan femra te cilat me prind e me gjysh e me qindra e mijra vjet krishter apo te ndonje besimi tjeter, edhe sot femra qe e njeh te verteten e pranon Islamin edhe mbulohet , Po inshAllah edhe juve ju hapen syt e vesht edhe qka eshte ma me rendesi edhe zemra dhe e kuptoni te verteten , pershendetje
Saturday at 4:28pm ·  3 people

Tuttka Murati Shefqet se pari nuk thash se kan ardh prej Evrope me na katolicizu,por thash shkijet shqip-foles. Pastaj,ortodoks dhe katolik jane nje! Besojn ne kryq,ne Jezusin si Zot...blla,blla,blla.E the edhe vet ne Evrop ndertohen xhamia cdo dite,shume e vertete.Edhe mesohet feja neper shkolla-e vertete.Edhe nuk diskriminohen muslimanet-e vertete! Por ne Kosove ndodhin keto! Madje,duke u thirr ne demokraci!!!!! Pastaj,qe te ka nda perandoria Osmane,I nderuar historine e paske shume te cunguar.Edhe ne google madje mund ta kerkosh dhe te gjesh si ishte Shqiptaria gjat sundimit osman !!!!! E sa te drejta kane shqiptaret ne Turqi! Qudi se nuk paske percjell dokumentaret e shumta mbi shqipetaret ne Turqi!!!! Ata kane me shume te drejta se ne ne Kosove madje edhe se ne cdo vend tjeter Evropian! Ne Gjermani dhe ne Zvicer kam shume familjar (madje larg nga feja) por qe cdo here e kane pranuar se atje diskriminohen dhe quhen te huaj! Qofte ne pune,ne shkolle,ne rruge.....gjithmon! Ne kemi shume shqiptar atje qe shteti ju ka marr femijet kinse nuk din ti edukojn (prinderit shqipetar) perderisa ata femijet e vet qysh ne kohe te mitur i kane neper diskoteka e te droguar! E mos me thuaj se ju ne Gjermani mesoni ne gjuhen shqipe ne shkollat e shtetit! Mesoni ndoshta ne ndonje kurs ku ndonje shqipetar ka hap qe femijet te mos e harrojn shqipen! Por fatekqesisht nuk ka shume femije! Jane diku 20-30 nxenes ndersa ne Evrop jetojn miliona shqipetar. Shefqet per historin e Shqipetareve po dishe shume pak! Shume!
Saturday at 5:00pm ·  3 people

Tuttka Murati Taulant: ti ma heret the se je katolik! Atehere,mos po e tepron ne debat se sje kerka.E dim qellimin tend,edhe i dim te drejtat ne Evrop.Te thash edhe nje here nese nuk te pelqen Kosova me 95% musliman,atehere shko ne Beograd atje ke vllezer sa te duash madje nuk ndihesh si minoritar! Ndersa ty Monda: paske par femer me shami qe vjedh! Allahu te shkaterrofte per shpifje.Shipfese! Po ti nese ke pa(pe lem qe kinse ke pa) a te erdh cudi! Po! Sepse as vet rrenes sate nuk i beson! Une kam pa pa shami qe vjedh,rren,shitet.......lavire! Por,nuk i shti ne "thes" te njejt krejt ato pa shamija! E ti kur deshiron me kundershtu te pakten kujdes mos shpif! E ceket!
Saturday at 5:06pm ·  4 people

Shefqet Prestreshi Tuttka une e di historin qe e ka shkru shqitari a ti pe dishe historin qe e ka shkru turku.
Saturday at 7:02pm

Shefqet Prestreshi Kush nuk eshte me ne eshte kunder neve. Hmmm
Saturday at 7:05pm

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi behuni ju me ne edhe ne behemi me juve
Saturday at 7:16pm

Jusuf Kamberi Allahu e ndihmoft vllaun ton feridin,amiiiin
Saturday at 7:33pm

Shefqet Prestreshi Gonxhe kjo eshte motoja e juaj jo e imja, edhe komunizmi e ka pas kete moto
Saturday at 7:57pm

Petrit Osmani All-llahu te ndihmoft Dr. Ferid Agani sepse ju sebashku me Gzim Kelmendin ju tregut ate dit ne Kuvend sepse ata ende ishin me mentalitet ne teorin e darvinit , ju tregut se ne kem prejardje prej njeriut e jo prej majmunit se si pretendojshin gjini dhe donika. Mirpo Elhamdulilah si ju ka dhon Zoti dije o Dr. Agani dhe jeni nje hap perpara dhe mos u ktheni mbrapa sepse shumica e popullit ju perkrah SEPSE ATA NUK E PERFAQSOJN POPULLIN SEPSE JA KAN VJEDH VOTEN POPULLIT . Zoti te ndihmoft ne rrugen tande PD-dhe Dr. Ferid Agani
Saturday at 8:02pm ·  2 people

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi ti po klasifikon njerzimin ju edhe ne , kur ne jemi njejte njerez shqiptar e tash nese e kemi fene tjeter ajo eshte krejt dicka tjeter. na nuk hajm njerz as nuk dallojme nga ju fizikisht,po masi po thush kush nuk eshte me ne eshte kunder, pse gjith na me kon me juve , edhe ju behuni si ne, shum thjeshte mos na ki inatin qe e mbrojm islamin ose fene
Saturday at 8:12pm

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi tash e pash me mire , kete moto nuk e di kush e ka thene, une jo personalisht por kjo moto ndoshta po kuptohet bukvalisht, me mire kisha me thene kush na pengon ose nuk na lejon shkollimin e vajzave me shami eshte kunder nesh apo te them kunder muslimaneve , se fundja tema o shamija ne shkolla, edhe sygjeroj neser kismet te gjithe te percjellim kete debat, inshaAllah na sjell perfitime pozitive, respekt per te gjithe edhe ata qe jane kunder edhe ata qe jane per
Saturday at 8:21pm ·  1 person

Shefqet Prestreshi Gonxhe kush nuk eshte me ne eshte kunder neve nuk eshte moto e imja por e juaja. Mendimi im eshte per keto qeshtje delikate te vendoset me referendum. Nese mendon se ti je me muslimane se une gabon shume. Une jam shqiptar musliman e jo musliman shqiptar.
Saturday at 8:23pm ·  1 person

Fatime Grabanica Mikullovci HASBUN ALLAHU WENI'AMEL WE'KIL - NA MJAFTON ALL-LLAHU SKA MBROJTES ME TE MIRE SE AI . . . ALL-LLAHU EKBER
Saturday at 9:43pm ·  1 person

Gonxhe Feri Radoniqi jo aspak nuk mendoij e as qe pretendoj une nuk jam askush te gjykoj mbi zemrat e kerkujt, une e kam per veti muslimanizmin edhe ti njesoj por une e besoj se me se pari vjen FEJA pastaj KOMBI edhe e pranoj ky eshte mendimi im besimi im menyra e te jetuarit,edhe une jam shqiptare bile rrenjet i kam nga Mali i Zi plava nga Malesia familja ime kane qene shqiptare te medhenj qe kan luftu kunder cetnikeve malazez edhe mbiemri im ndoshta te tregon dicka, poashtu jam multi etnike ne familje kam edhe boshnjak edhe turk , etj etj
Saturday at 10:02pm

Galdim Ajeti Allahu inshAllah te forcon dhe te ben te dalesh fitimtar nga ky debat Allahu te ruajt
Yesterday at 2:30am ·  1 person

Bekim Fazliu Monda dhe Taulant po shihet ne komentet e juaja se cfar kapaciteti te dituris paskeni.Zemrat e juaja jane duke u kallur nga xhelozia sepse e dini ku qendron e verteta.Pa hidhni nje sy atyre qe do te debatojne Dr.Ferid Agani,Donika Kada Bujupi dhe Glauk Konjufca.A po shihni dicka ne emrat e tyre.Nese e vereni dallimin dhe ia qelloni mund te them se e keni kapacitetin e dituris me shume se ata te klases se pare.
23 hours ago ·  1 person

Bekim Fazliu Shefqet Prestreshi,po e quan veten Musliman,por nuk e di se sa ke lexuar per fene Islame.Ne komentet e tua shihet se shume pak paske njohuri.Te gjithe jemi krenar qe jemi Shqiptar,por kur te dalmi ne Diten e Gjykimit (nuk e di sa ti e beson),mundohu ta thirresh kombin qe te del ne ndihme.Nuk e di sa me kuptove.
23 hours ago ·  3 people

Monda Dani sipas teje bekm dituria qenka ne shami.hahaha po ske faj se sdin ma shum
18 hours ago

Monda Dani kur te dalesh ne diten e gjykimit ske nevoj me thirre askend se as kombi e as feja ste jep ndihme.jeto ndershem ne kete bote e ste duhet ndihma ne boten tjeter
18 hours ago

Valdet Plakolli Profesor i nderuar nuk kam asnje pike dyshimi ne suksesin tuaj ne kete debat!
Edhe pse per nje debat te suksesshem nevojiten disa parakushte si: niveli i perafert i debatuesve, kapaciteti, vlerat dhe parimet e tyre etj.
Pa dashur te ofendoj aske mendoj se bashkedebatuesit tuaj ne kete rast nuk jane ne nivelin tuaj.
Ne kete rast mendoj se ketu nuk eshte qeshtje e shamise, fese... por me shume qeshtje e te drejtave te njeriut. Ashtu siç disave po u lejohet te shkojne ne shkolle gjysme lakuriq, me kryqa, tatuazhe dhe te shpuar neper pjese te ndryshme te trupit... nuk shoh ndonje te keqe nese dikush deshiron te shkoj ne shkolle me shami. 
Derisa gojen e kemi plot demokraci t'u lejojme njerezve te jetojen dhe te shfrytezojne demokracine!
15 hours ago ·  2 people

Fidan Latifi Shefqet keni (kemi) ndonje arsye qe me na njoft shtete muslimane , kur na vetes i thojme musliman e luftojme kunder vllaznive e motrave tona te shtetit ton..., e pa dojme me na perkra shtete muslimane...
13 hours ago

Amin Gashi O Ferid "Burri" nuk ka kurgja prej debatit, largohu nga koalicioni, veprat bajnë punë tash jo debatet. Ti e din mir se sa ke humb ne kete koalicion, as ministria jote nuk shkon si duhet vetem që të marresh not negative te votuesit. Që te thon heren tjeter po ai ishte minister e çfar beri.
11 hours ago

Mustafë Kadriaj je ne disavantazh more ferid per doniken nuk je legjitim dhe je rastesish, keshtu eshte kur ne muslimanet jemi pik e pes kafshata te vogla jemi mbet per jobesimtaret
10 hours ago

Bekim Fazliu Hej moj Monda,sa po me dhimbsesh,...te thashe qe nuk ke kapacitet te diturise fare,kete edhe e deshmove.Po ku e permenda une ne komentet e mia shamin.Une ta bera nje pyetje e ti u pergjigje ne pyetjen te cilen ia parashtrova Shefqetit.D.m.th nuk e kalove as pragun e klases se pare.E pasi qe u pergjigje per Diten e Gjykimit qe nuk te ndihmon feja,atehere arsyetimin qe e dha,te ben te kesh mendim te njejte me ateistat.

----------


## Bsarti

DONIKA MOS ME KAN BITCH me shkenc skish mujt me u ba as pastruse e postes e le ma mej ardh reni me ba debat me ndonje doktor shkence ,,vajjjj halli qa na ka gjete !

----------


## Agdrenasi

> Po pra, krejt keto jane sherbime sekrete serbe , qe popullin shqiptar dojne me identifiku me fe, me  ekstremizem, si islamik si terorist,  e jo me shtet e me indentitet shqiptar... e tmerrshme.


Ndoshta nuk po e dij,por pyes veten,athua qka i vyejn keto sende Kosovës,kur na presin shume qeshtje me të medha,pranimi ne organizata te ndryshme nderkombetare,qe të përfitoj ndihma nderkombetare,kur ne Kosovë mbretron nji varferi e skajshme,kur nji pjesë e teritorit ështe e okupuar e nji pjese e bashkëpunëtorve te sebis nrisin zërin për qeshtje te dorës se fundit,athua mësimi fetar do ta eliminon varferin,do ta bëje kosovën sovrane në tere teritorin e saj,do te pranohet ne organizatat nderkombëtare,apo kjo ështe pjellë e serbise qe ti bllokoj të gjitha keto përmes njerzve te vete qe ka pas dhe ka ne Kosovë,por kam besim të plotë ne popullin e Kosovë qe nuk do te bijn ne keto kthetra dhe si diti qe të bejeë luftë qindra vjeqare me armiq të ndryshëm dhe i fitoj ato te gjitha vete apo me ndihmën e miqve do ta fitoj edhe kete lufte me servilet e serbise.
popull i Kosovës hapni sytë 
para ketyre sfidave 
qdo sfidë e kemi fitu edhe kete do ta fitojm se qellimi i ketyre "Feregjave"me shkaktu vëllavrasje ne Kosove,.
Por populli i Kosovës është vetdijsuar mjaft dhe do ta kolon edhe kete pengesë dhe nuk do te lejon te shkaktohet kjo kurr.

----------


## figaro

E shiqova emisionin ne fjal, kjo donika eshte nje feministe, me ngjante mallin sikur t'ishte nje lezbe gjokovare.

Tani argumentet qe ajo i ofroj, nuk ishin asgje tjera pos, te thenat e gazetareve t'ekspleshit, un  e di qe ekspresi mbahet nga disa te krishter, dhe donika eshte ne kete grupin e vendasve te saj. 

Konjufca, per t'cilin kisha respekt, ra ne nje nivel shume te ulet kur permendi rastin e hoxhës së Morines !

Konjufca duhet ta dij, qe roli i hoxhes dhe misioni i gonxhe bojaxhiut eshte NJE SOJ !! ...= Perhapja e fejës përmes bamirësis !!

Edhe njehere u pa, dhe e than edhe vet, qe me mir te predikohet katolicizmi se sa Islami !
Edhe gazetari ishte amater, si guxon t'ia zen goja e te thot qe Islami eshte rrezik ?!
Islami eshte shpëtim ! 

Diten e gjykimit, nuk do t'ju gjykon asnje Zot tjeter pos Zotit Nje dhe te Vetëm !
Vetvendosja, dhe partit tjera politike qe luftuan e votuan kunder argumentit te Zotit ne parlament rreth ndaleses se shamis, do te digjen ne ferrin e perjetshem !!! Kjo eshte blasfem, eshte njesoj sikur ta kishin marrur guximin dhe ta kishin ndryshuar Kur'anin famelart ! 

Keta njerez, sikur harrojn qe Kur'ani eshte libri yn i Shenjt, dhe nuk guxon askush qe ta djeg as edhe nje presje !

Kur hoxha Shefqet Krasniqi i kishte quajtur si "komunista", menjeher mendova  qe ishte nje argument i pabaz, por tani, jam i bindur qe me te vertet kemi te bejm me komunista qe predikonin mbrem ndalesen e fese, e nese kete nuk e bejm, kombi do te kete pasoja ! Turp i qoft, per keto fjal gjithe atyre, qe mendojn se populli i shqiperis dhe ai i kosoves mund te jen te dhunshem ndaj minoriteteve fetare !

Ne jemi ata qe e promovojm tolerancen dhe mirkuptimin, e jo minoritetet qe ne Kosove nuk jan as 3% katolike 5 a 6% ortodoks (shkie) !

----------


## Gregu

Emisionin nuk e kam pare (me vjen mire per kete se nuk durohet "kali i trojes"-agani).

Por sot lexova nje nga shkrimet me te mira nga Flaka Surroi dhe ua rekomandoj t'a lexoni: http://koha.net/?page=1%2C9%2C68206
Shkrimi nuk la shume lidhje me temen, por ka lidhje me "kuajt e trojes".

----------


## Renea

Shkrim i fort qe kenaq shpirtat e anti-shqiptarve , i shkruar nga Flaka SOROSI. - Cka duni shkruni , Islamin nuk e shujti as Enveri e as Tita , e aq me pak do ta shuajn keto qe u ka mbush .... me pare Sorosi. Me ardh neser nje sheik i Dubait me ja dhon nje truq pare , Flaka Sorosi e vendon shamine.

E plaqkiten Kosoven kto hajna.

Prej ku Donika Bujupi gjith ato pare ? Pse ajo u mundua te fsheh pasurine e saj dhe e paraqiste veten me te varfur sesa qe esht

Hiqjuni llafazaneve, plaqkaxhi jan.

----------


## gjema

kjo donika kada eshte e mir per ne langstrase ne zurich aty kjo do bente pun te mir edhe fitimi do ishte i mir, dhe si ta hap gojen me nje her me ja fut ne goj mos me lan me fol hiq se ska qka thot, feridi i keq e kta e ben namin donika e ky tjetri gllauku a qysh e pat emrin se muk doka si golan ku ke ky vend ne rusi pom doket, ska lidhje ket reaksion, e fundamentalistve krishter, pse se permdndi donika se muslimaneve duhet tju ipet parcella dhe leja e ndertimit per xhamin ne prishtin tek e fundit kjo eshte e drejt fundamentale qe besimtaret te ken vend per ti kryer ritet e tyre fetare si shum poj pengon tekrishteret kjo, kurse per vete ben katedrale ne prishtin ku as 1perqind nuk jan tekrishter, dhe po te vija un ne pushtet do te rrenoja se ska kuj ti sherbej ose do e ktheja ne xhami pse jo se xhamia ju sherben prishtianse qe 99,99 jan musliman, pavaresisht a e praktikojn fen apo jo

----------

